# cheating with my best friend



## Erikaramona (Sep 23, 2020)

I have been married to a man for over 7 years and I never realized he had been cheating with my best friend. P.S I'm gay


----------



## QuietRiot (Sep 10, 2020)

How did you find out???


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

That's a double betrayal, and the loss of two important people from your life. 
I hope you have friends and/or family that can help and support you through this shock.


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

now you have two people you need to wipe out of your life.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Are you looking to let off steam or for some ideas on how to manage your situation?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

@Erikaramona I would suggest counselling for you to help you process this double betrayal. And check out divorce lawyers, too.

This organisation can help you with contacts details of lawyers who work with the lgbt community Need a Lawyer? - The National LGBT Bar Association


----------



## Thumos (Jul 21, 2020)

Double betrayals are pretty much a marriage ender.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

Erikaramona said:


> I have been married to a man for over 7 years and I never realized he had been cheating with my best friend. P.S I'm gay


If that’s really your photo you may want to change it for privacy purposes. 
Your choice of name is interesting, it’s an anagram of rainmaker.....


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Erikaramona said:


> I have been married to a man for over 7 years and I never realized he had been cheating with my best friend. P.S I'm gay


This is devastating. These are toxic people you must expel them from your life. 

I would be happy to make yours the first same sex story I post in the hall of fame.


----------

